# to soup up... or not?



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

i'm having issues whether i should soup up my 1995 240sx se since it has a/t. i've always figured that cars won't reach their full potential unless they are on m/t. suggestions?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

A/T is better for the strip. 

M/T is better for the track. 

need i say more?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think he is telling u to "soup" your car up for the strip but i'm not sure


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

thanks for the input guys. now, how much do you think it would cost to make my car at least decent for the strip?

(it's obvious i don't know much shit about cars... but i'm learing  )


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

all the good muslce cars were auto because they were consistent. you nedd to get a performance programmer that will change ur shift points and raise ur rpm limiter. and than header exhuast intake bigger throttle body. good luck


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

Do headers,pulleys all of them and shot of nitrous intake exaust sorry im drunk but anyways lsd or SR20dett


----------

